# central coasties Friday 14th?



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi guys, Im back home now after my travels but no ute for a while its undergoing a spell on the driveway and is going to have to wait until after the xmas spendathon. so can't drive the yak anywhere  Sooooo anyone fancy a paddle around Saratoga this friday morning weather looks set to improve. Theres 1 or 2 nice spots to have a go at close by I can show youse.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

could be in,what time were you thinking ,and what are you targeting ?


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

no need to be on the water that early, high tide will be around noon up in here maybe 9/10AM start and fish until it turns.
bream and flathead are the usual fodder here, whiting around the sand at yacht club after the turn or we can be silly and try 4 a metre longtom into the yak on poppers :lol: got 1 this arvo on the wharf and it was hilarious to watch the dog try to eat it with trebles still hanging out :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Andy, have to work this Friday good luck out there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

ok Andy looking good,have to drop kids off,can meet about 8.30 -9.00 .pm me on location


----------

